# Need advice to move to HK



## ashish0401 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi,

I have few questions about moving to HK and about salary expectations etc for which i didn't found good pointer thread.
I am planning to relocate to HK from india,bangalore.
I have applied under "HONG KONG QUALITY MIGRANT ADMISSION SCHEME", and now i have VISA with me and for my wife and my 14 month old son.
Let me tell me about myself before asking my doubts.Please be patient to answer those, I would appreciate.

1) I am working in IT(Software) industry from last 5+ years.( So does my wife and has 6 yrs of exp in same field)
2) I am holding Masters degree( So does my wife).
3) My son is 14 months old.

I am applying in local HK markets as well as through some third party consultants who know HK JOB market pretty good.
Sorry for long posting 

So, I am wondering what could we can expect from HK employer if we need to stay in HK comfortably. To be specific i want to know which figure would be good for that kind edu/work-ex background in HK . We both are trying for JOB in HK.
I am expect around 50K-55K/month(for each of us)+housing allowance+medical+education allowance etc...( based on suggestion from you guys).
If i am over expecting then please let me know the exact picture for HK employers.
I am hoping for some positive and well directed pointers from experts in this forums.This will really help me/wife to take decision and negotiate while in interviews.I cant get more insight then here.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

That figure is possible. If your goal to coming to Hk is for income it can be acheived.


----------



## ashish0401 (Mar 5, 2012)

JWilliamson said:


> That figure is possible. If your goal to coming to Hk is for income it can be acheived.


Thanks JW. I was expecting your answer mostly :clap2: .
Even the allowances(housing/eductaion etc....) are possible alongwith the salary ?


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

*Yes*



ashish0401 said:


> Thanks JW. I was expecting your answer mostly :clap2: .
> Even the allowances(housing/eductaion etc....) are possible alongwith the salary ?


All that is common to be included


----------



## ashish0401 (Mar 5, 2012)

JWilliamson said:


> All that is common to be included


Thanks JW.You cleared all my doubts..
YOU ARE THE MAN..... :boxing:


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

*Da man!!*



ashish0401 said:


> Thanks JW.You cleared all my doubts..
> YOU ARE THE MAN..... :boxing:


HAha good words


----------



## rmsroy (Mar 7, 2012)

*Hk qmas*

Hi, profile is suitable and holds a lot of potential. Schedule a free counseling session with your nearest Y-Axis office for optimum advice. We also have job-site with contacts with the world's best recruiters (including Hong Kong) in all domains.

*BANGALORE*

Prestige Meridian 1, Suite 1112
MG Road, Bangalore 560001, India
Phone: +91 80 30268980/86

KORAMANGALA

# 612, 2nd floor, 80 feet road,
6th Block, Koramangala,
Bangalore - 560 095, Karnataka.
Phone: +91 80 30280731 / 41 

Thanks & regards,
Roy


----------



## ashish0401 (Mar 5, 2012)

rmsroy said:


> Hi, profile is suitable and holds a lot of potential. Schedule a free counseling session with your nearest Y-Axis office for optimum advice. We also have job-site with contacts with the world's best recruiters (including Hong Kong) in all domains.
> 
> *BANGALORE*
> 
> ...



Hi Roy,

I already have consulted "Sampti/Syed" at your kormangala office.
They said i can only expect 30K to 35K max.
But they have lot of discrepencies in salary offering in HK.
Whereas other consultant pretty much confident / helpful about the salary i m expecting.
My thumb rule is that whoever can offer me getting my expected salary in HK i will go with them.
As of now i know (courtesy JW) that whatever i am expecting is very well achieveable in HK. So , i will definetely go with consultants who cater my salary need , not with those who are not even sure what i can expect from HK.
now you tell me roy what i should go with Y-axis ? Over to you Roy


----------



## rmsroy (Mar 7, 2012)

*Response to your message*

Dear Ashish,

The way I see it, you are sure to land that expected salary, sooner than later. 

Currently, it may be a good idea to focus on the Hong Kong relocation and job; and then study the market for the best opportunities, salary-wise.

Our consultants never over-promise and under-deliver, they have a realistic and an honest approach, and are totally client-centric, doing their best for you.

That is the very reason you should take suggestions from the consultants, they will do the best possible.

I hope that makes sense.

Regards.


----------

